# Port Lucaya Bahamas Deep drop and trolling



## Midnight Run (Oct 2, 2007)

We left tues morning and headed 120 miles to Port Lucaya for3 days. we were able only fish one day. Wedecided to do somedeepdropinand were able tocatch 13 yellow eyed Snapper and2 silky snapper. As you can see in one of the pictures we are deep dropin and we are only about 3/4 of a mile off the beach in a 1000 ft.I have never caught yellow eyed snapper dont know how big they get but the biggest was maybe 2lbs.Then wetrolled for abouta hour and a half and caught one dolphin about 25lbs. all in all a good trip good weather and great food


----------



## BlueWater2 (Sep 27, 2007)

Its good to hear from you Jeff. Sure your having a blast and learning alot. Keep the posts coming. Thanks


----------



## biggamefishr (Oct 26, 2007)

thanks for the report little buddy, even though i already heard it yesterday. When are ya'll leaving to go back? monday?


----------



## Midnight Run (Oct 2, 2007)

we were goingto marsh harbourMondaybut dont think its going to happen cause its going to start blowing again. Its 180 miles there so that would suck in 6-8 ft seas

<TABLE class="full boxB" id=fctTable cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0><TBODY><TR class=rowW onmouseout="this.className='rowW'" onmouseover="this.className='rowY'"><TD class=sortC></DIV></TD></TR><TR class=rowW onmouseout="this.className='rowW'" onmouseover="this.className='rowY'"><TD class=sortC><DIV class=b>Sun And Sun Night</DIV><DIV class=b></DIV><DIV class=b>S to SW winds 10 to 15 kt. Seas 7 to 9 ft </DIV></TD></TR><TR class=rowW onmouseout="this.className='rowW'" onmouseover="this.className='rowY'"><TD class=sortC><DIV class=b></DIV><DIV class=b>Mon And Mon Night</DIV></DIV>NE-E 15-20 kt S of 23n E of the se Bahamas. Seas 6 to 8 ft </DIV></TD></TR><TR class=rowW onmouseout="this.className='rowW'" onmouseover="this.className='rowY'"><TD class=sortC><DIV class=b></DIV><DIV class=b>Tue And Wed</DIV></DIV>N of front N to NE winds increasing 20 to 25 Seas building to 7 to 10 ft </DIV></TD></TR><TR class=rowW onmouseout="this.className='rowW'" onmouseover="this.className='rowY'"><TD class=sortC><DIV class=b></DIV><DIV class=b>Thu</DIV></DIV>N of 27n E of 74w E to se winds 15 to 20 kt. Seas 8 to 10 ft </DIV></TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>


----------



## flyliner (Oct 13, 2007)

Curious, what is the price of fuel?

Hope you enjoy the trip. Tell Rick hello, we made it out of Mexico safe.


----------



## Midnight Run (Oct 2, 2007)

fuel was 2.60 in port lucaya glad you made it out safe.


----------

